# Benji the TT Pup!



## Tash (Mar 25, 2013)

3 - 6 months old, our little Tibetan Terrier.


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness...very _very_ cute!!!


----------



## Poochiemama (Apr 23, 2013)

OMG...he is just the cutest little pooch ever


----------



## shefloats (Apr 20, 2013)

Awww!! What a sweetie pie


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

awww in the 2nd pic he looks like a little old english pup! so so cute hes gorgeous.


----------



## Tash (Mar 25, 2013)

Scruffy pup... handsome pup..


----------



## tlewis (Mar 25, 2013)

Goodness, he's so so cute!


----------



## Tash (Mar 25, 2013)

"Ready for bed mum! Oh wait... is this your bed, your duvet and what's this.. your pillow too?"


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Aww how cute : )


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

Nawwwwww, he's a real cutiepie. Love the one with his tongue sticking out :001_tongue:


----------



## Sarah89 (May 5, 2013)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Love him


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Love the scruffy look


----------

